# Do you keep your own personal jump bag



## Tk11 (May 27, 2015)

I'm curious, during my emt course my instructor told us "you all should have your own jump bag with basic stuff in it and keep it in your trunk or car, I have one myself, you don't know what you may run into." I was curious how many of you in ems actually do this?


----------



## wanderingmedic (May 27, 2015)

Most people on this forum are strict minimalists, and don't believe in carrying much (if anything at all) off duty.

I do not have a jump bag in my car because I have a cell phone which I can use to call 911. I do however carry gloves in my car.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 28, 2015)

I have a simple first aid kit in my truck that I bought from Walmart and that's only for personal use. I have a cell phone and am usually able to remember the number for 911 if needed.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 28, 2015)

Yes, but no. I have a basic BLS bag that I keep in my off-roader (which is currently puking coolant all over the garage floor from some unknown, but knowingly expensive, part of the motor) for wheeling or desert shooting trips.

In my DD, I have an N95 mask in my center console that I got from a fit test and use in my buddies shop when he's grinding metal and maybe some gloves in the glove box.

The most "basicing" I've done off duty was when a buddy of mine walked through a floor to ceiling glass window at a party. The Brawny paper towel man took care of that until an ambulance arrived.


----------



## Smitty213 (May 28, 2015)

It really depends on where you live/what you do. If you live in a very rural community and are involved with the system in that area (career or volunteer) I could see it being of benefit if you have money burning a hole in your pocket. However, if you are in a high population density in the US, a cell phone will be more than sufficient.


----------



## TF Medic (May 28, 2015)

Some here think it's a badge of honor not to help people when they don't have to, and I think some of that is pretty backwards. My accountant friend answers tax questions over burgers and beers, and my mechanic friend will diagnose car problems. You can help with what you know how to do too.

Putting yourself in danger by trying to work an MVA you witnessed might be over the top, but you can probably help the nieces and nephews at the family reunion when they crash their bikes.

I have a basic kit that I have used a few times, all friends/family type stuff. But if you witness a bus full of kids get tboned by a car at an intersection and refuse to stop because you aren't on the clock, well...your moral compass is clearly set differently than mine.

Just one opinion.


----------



## CALEMT (May 28, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I have a simple first aid kit in my truck that I bought from Walmart and that's only for personal use. I have a cell phone and am usually able to remember the number for 911 if needed.



Same here. Unless on duty and in uniform all I do is call 911 and keep driving.


----------



## Jim37F (May 28, 2015)

I'll leave my Army issued IFAK in my backseat but only because I tend to leave the rest of my LBV there in between my monthly drills lol


----------



## Chewy20 (May 28, 2015)

TF Medic said:


> My accountant friend answers tax questions over burgers and beers, and my mechanic friend will diagnose car problems. You can help with what you know how to do too.



Get real dude. Without transportation to the hospital you are useless 99.9% of the time.


----------



## kirky kirk (May 28, 2015)

I have a basic trauma kit that I carry everywhere I go.


----------



## TF Medic (May 28, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Get real dude. Without transportation to the hospital you are useless 99.9% of the time.



Take things to the extreme much?

I'm talking about bandaids, some gauze and maybe a cravat dude, not C Collars, IV's and Lifepaks.

A few weeks back a buddy shredded his hands when an extension ladder collapsed and he was leaking all over the place. Kerlix and a ride to the urgent care saved him hundreds of dollars. Should I have said "Tough ****, figure it out. I'm not in uniform." ?


----------



## RedAirplane (May 28, 2015)

My old role had me carry a personal EMS kit. I got to keep it as a benefit of the position even after I am no longer in that role. 

So it sits in the trunk of my car without much purpose. Occasionally I use a band aid from it when I get a paper cut. 

If I happened upon a trauma, and in the unlikely event that the scene was safe for a lay responder, I guess it would be very helpful.


----------



## Chewy20 (May 28, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Get real dude. Without transportation to the hospital you are useless 99.9% of the time.





TF Medic said:


> Take things to the extreme much?
> 
> I'm talking about bandaids, some gauze and maybe a cravat dude, not C Collars, IV's and Lifepaks.
> 
> A few weeks back a buddy shredded his hands when an extension ladder collapsed and he was leaking all over the place. Kerlix and a ride to the urgent care saved him hundreds of dollars. Should I have said "Tough ****, figure it out. I'm not in uniform." ?


 
That's a friend and you were already there...different then what we were talking about


----------



## TF Medic (May 28, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> That's a friend and you were already there...different then what we were talking about


Who is "we"? You hadn't posted in this thread until your reply to me. 

...and nobody was advocating stopping at scenes and playing ricky rescue, except for maybe some specific instances. In fact, my post specifically mentioned the stuff I have is for friends and family. Did you even read it before giving a smartass reply?


----------



## Chewy20 (May 28, 2015)

TF Medic said:


> Some here think it's a badge of honor not to help people when they don't have to, and I think some of that is pretty backwards


 
That was me thinking you were talking about random BS on the side of the road...move on bud its ok


----------



## AtlasFlyer (May 28, 2015)

I have a first aid kit. I have it because I'm kinda clumsy and I have two kids who inherited my kinda clumsiness. The fanciest thing in my first aid kit is a SAM splint (that I bought myself off Amazon, NOT acquired via sticky fingers at work). Because if one of my kids (or me) sprains an ankle it would be nice to have. Like when my 9 year old jumped out of a tree last summer (not kidding).  I'll help out friends/family best I can, but I'm not going to carry a "jump kit" with the intention of "responding" in my off time.


----------



## triemal04 (May 28, 2015)

TF Medic said:


> Take things to the extreme much?
> 
> I'm talking about bandaids, some gauze and maybe a cravat dude, not C Collars, IV's and Lifepaks.
> 
> A few weeks back a buddy shredded his hands when an extension ladder collapsed and he was leaking all over the place. Kerlix and a ride to the urgent care saved him hundreds of dollars. Should I have said "Tough ****, figure it out. I'm not in uniform." ?


So...if you weren't there, what?  Someone would have called 911?  He would have bled to death?  Nobody would have been able to figure out a way to stop the bleeding?  I guess I'm just not seeing how this really matters or is germain.

Helping someone out in a situation like that is very different from carrying a kit around with you because "you never know."  Carrying around a basic first aid kit in the trunk isn't a bad idea and very different from carrying a kit stocked so that you can help in your capacity as an EMT/paramedic.

One does not equal the other.


----------



## TF Medic (May 28, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> So...if you weren't there, what?  Someone would have called 911?  He would have bled to death?  Nobody would have been able to figure out a way to stop the bleeding?  I guess I'm just not seeing how this really matters or is germain.
> 
> Helping someone out in a situation like that is very different from carrying a kit around with you because "you never know."  Carrying around a basic first aid kit in the trunk isn't a bad idea and very different from carrying a kit stocked so that you can help in your capacity as an EMT/paramedic.
> 
> One does not equal the other.



Obviously somebody else would have figured something else out. The OP asked who carried equipment in their POV and a number of the members here answered yes but only some basic first aid supplies. I'm not seeing your point?

Nobody is advocating stocking your POV with multiple sizes of collars and IV supplies, so maybe that answers the OP's question...


----------



## triemal04 (May 28, 2015)

TF Medic said:


> Obviously somebody else would have figured something else out. The OP asked who carried equipment in their POV and a number of the members here answered yes but only some basic first aid supplies. I'm not seeing your point?
> 
> Nobody is advocating stocking your POV with multiple sizes of collars and IV supplies, so maybe that answers the OP's question...


It was saying this: _Some here think it's a badge of honor not to help people when they don't have to, and I think some of that is pretty backwards. My accountant friend answers tax questions over burgers and beers, and my mechanic friend will diagnose car problems. You can help with what you know how to do too.  _Given the context of the OP's question, you make it sound as if, if you don't stop and help each and every time to offer help as an EMT or paramedic you are doing something wrong.

If that wasn't the case, great.


----------



## Tigger (May 28, 2015)

TF Medic said:


> Some here think it's a badge of honor not to help people when they don't have to, and I think some of that is pretty backwards. My accountant friend answers tax questions over burgers and beers, and my mechanic friend will diagnose car problems. You can help with what you know how to do too.



I don't need a personal jump kit (you know, what's referenced in the thread title), do any of that. 

Nor do I need anything in my car to make a difference on a school bus wreck besides a pair of gloves and a cell phone.


----------



## TF Medic (May 28, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> It was saying this: _Some here think it's a badge of honor not to help people when they don't have to, and I think some of that is pretty backwards. My accountant friend answers tax questions over burgers and beers, and my mechanic friend will diagnose car problems. You can help with what you know how to do too.  _Given the context of the OP's question, you make it sound as if, if you don't stop and help each and every time to offer help as an EMT or paramedic you are doing something wrong.
> 
> If that wasn't the case, great.


You didn't read the very next line below it, explaining exactly what I meant. Now it all makes sense. Carry on. 



> Putting yourself in danger by trying to work an MVA you witnessed might be over the top, but you can probably help the nieces and nephews at the family reunion when they crash their bikes.


----------



## triemal04 (May 28, 2015)

And when you add all your comments together, along with this





TF Medic said:


> But if you witness a bus full of kids get tboned by a car at an intersection and refuse to stop because you aren't on the clock, well...your moral compass is clearly set differently than mine.


 and in the context of the thread, your opinion sounded very different.  

I agree, carry on.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 28, 2015)

Basic first aid is all you can realistically do off-duty, and basic first-aid stuff can all be improvised from the stuff you normally find lying around a house or vehicle. For that reason I've never seen the point in carrying any kind of jump bag, or even a first-aid kit, for that matter.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (May 29, 2015)

Where I live and work a pair of gloves in the car and a call to 911 suffice just fine in the couple of minutes I would be on scene until on duty units showed up.
As a rule I don't stop unless something looks life threatening and the scene is safe enough for me to approach.


----------



## Zredmond (May 29, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> I'm curious, during my emt course my instructor told us "you all should have your own jump bag with basic stuff in it and keep it in your trunk or car, I have one myself, you don't know what you may run into." I was curious how many of you in ems actually do this?


I do. In 6 months I've come across 2 MVA that I would be an ******* not too stop at. I just carry basic bleeding control, basic splints, a tourniquet, and lots of gloves, as well as trauma shears, and other PPEs. When people know your an EMT they expect you to do something even if it's just "here put this on the bleed". Plus your biggest tool isn't in a jump bag. The whole concept of pt assessment.


----------



## Amelia (May 29, 2015)

I do, but honestly, even before I became an EMT I had half of the stuff in my bag already because my boys are very... rambunctious, and my oldest needs his Benedryl and Epi-Pen. Plus my husband is in the medical universe too so he'd stuff things in my bag too. But I recently found a first aid kit that not only had room for my son's allergy equipment, but it even had equipment to treat shock, including a disposable rescue breather. So now I carry that plus my stethoscope everywhere because it all fits. I've always been a walking pharmacy, now I'm a walking EMT.


----------



## BOS 101 (May 30, 2015)

Zredmond said:


> I do. In 6 months I've come across 2 MVA that I would be an ******* not too stop at. I just carry basic bleeding control, basic splints, a tourniquet, and lots of gloves, as well as trauma shears, and other PPEs. When people know your an EMT they expect you to do something even if it's just "here put this on the bleed". Plus your biggest tool isn't in a jump bag. The whole concept of pt assessment.



Ya exactly, I try to make sure i just have basic ABC stuff
I can somewhat make an airway, a mask fore rescue breathing, and bleeding control items
Those and an assessment are the best things you can really do off duty
Besides anything you do off duty is a plus, not like you have a set standard, just do what you can if its compressions, or just getting a story


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2015)

I got an "adventure medical kit" as a Christmas present years ago and it usually lives in my car. I've only ever used band aids. 

No airway adjuncts, BVM or dehydrated c-spine gear in it though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 31, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> dehydrated c-spine gear in it though.


Do you just add water and get a full LSB?


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 31, 2015)

I don't carry anything at all. All I can imagine doing is CPR or calling 911. If I saw a truly horrific accident I would stop to at least make sure someone called 911 and put pressure on bleeding, or open an airay. I guess it would not be a bad idea to have some gloves on me. But generally I am very happy to leave work at work. Everyone here seems pretty reasonable in what they carry with them, but there are a lot of folks who go way over the top with their personal heroics.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 31, 2015)

My trunk is a fully loaded Ambo...... Even got that lifepak 15. 
I'm a one person trauma team. 



....No. I just call 911. Chances are if I stumble upon an accident my kid is probably in the car with me. I will wait for assistance to arrive, but I won't play hero. If I come across someone in cardiac arrest I will preform BLS CPR but that's about it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 31, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Do you just add water and get a full LSB?



Exactly!


----------



## Run with scissors (May 31, 2015)

Eh, I keep it all. Im one of those end of the world survivalist type.  Personal use of course. As far as for helping out on the scene somewhere. I have a first aid kit with gloves and mask and knife and tylenol


----------



## emtB123 (May 31, 2015)

My service issues us a BLS bag. Just the all the essentials for the first 5-6 minutes with a patient. I would not invest in one myself. If you get on a service that issues one like mine, that's a different story. They end sucking up too much money otherwise.


----------



## Amelia (May 31, 2015)

Ok. I'm glad I had mine with me last night, like a first aid kit on steroids because I -had- to use mine last night. Now I'm out a bunch of stuff and I have to go restock it. So 2 days after I get licensed, it has been used. And no, it wasnt a bandaid emergency.


----------



## Tigger (May 31, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Ok. I'm glad I had mine with me last night, like a first aid kit on steroids because I -had- to use mine last night. Now I'm out a bunch of stuff and I have to go restock it. So 2 days after I get licensed, it has been used. And no, it wasnt a bandaid emergency.


How so?

I'm yet to deal with anything that I was unable to improvise for that would have resulted in a negative outcome.


----------



## Sean Torres (May 31, 2015)

Mine has mostly bandaids and bigger bandaids for boo boos of all kinds.


----------



## nick Joseph (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah I usually sit in my car equipped with scanners and blue lights for my county listening waiting for a call so I can go save the day. Listening and waiting to go backboard someone involved in a wreck and put them in the bed of my truck and drive em to the hospital


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 1, 2015)

For real?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 1, 2015)

we were in the middle of nowhere- limited resources. He bled through 3 bandaids in about 2 minutes and i had to get him home 20 mns away. realize that I dont have near the experience you guys have and i dis t want blood streaming down his face the entire time. Im going off pure class at this point.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 1, 2015)

Sean Torres said:


> Mine has mostly bandaids and bigger bandaids for boo boos of all kinds.



I didnt have a bandaid strong enouth for his bleed but small enough for his forehead.


----------



## medicaltransient (Jun 1, 2015)

Just gloves as well. I will stop if I witness a crash and it seems to be bad though I have not yet. I will call 911 and request and engine to block traffic if I see a crash.


----------



## nick Joseph (Jun 1, 2015)

Run with scissors said:


> For real?


Yeah I take " always on duty " to a whole new level


----------



## TimRaven (Jun 1, 2015)

I made a few IFAK style trauma kits myself with TQ, pressure dressing, hemostaic agents, and occlusive dressing since I am a competition shooter and backpacker when not working.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 1, 2015)

Amelia said:


> we were in the middle of nowhere- limited resources. He bled through 3 bandaids in about 2 minutes and i had to get him home 20 mns away. realize that I dont have near the experience you guys have and i dis t want blood streaming down his face the entire time. Im going off pure class at this point.


So direct pressure?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 2, 2015)

Tigger said:


> So direct pressure?



I tried for 20 minutes and another 15 at home.


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 2, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I tried for 20 minutes and another 15 at home.


Fair enough. I don't want it to seem like we're trying to discourage you at all. It's good that you're new and enthusiastic, and it's cool that you already used some of the gauze you carry. Most of us don't carry anything, but if you're more comfortable keeping a few pieces of gauze around for your kids, more power to you.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 2, 2015)

i like your post's amelia lol,


----------



## Amelia (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not disgruntled. I hope what it really is, are lessons on critically thinking, rather than its because you guys don't like me. Critical thinking is education! And about the jump kit, my boys are hell on wheels. They are soooo rambunctious, and we're outside all of the time, they're a little too brave, and my oldest isnt the most graceful thing on two legs- plus he has major allergies so I'm a walking pharmacy anyway. What's a few more things, eh? I am very passionate about this and you don't want to hear about my entire life story, but just trust me- I honest-to-God think this is where I"m supposed to be.


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 2, 2015)

> I honest-to-God think this is where I"m supposed to be.


good, just don't get cocky. for some reason.  the person with puffiest chest is the one that gets crushed under a rock - figuratively speaking


----------



## Amelia (Jun 2, 2015)

I dont think Ive been cocky a day in my life... Lol. Proud of my accomplishments, sure, but never cocky.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 2, 2015)

I put my CPR mask in my glove box 7 years ago when I was initially certified. Its still there.

I have a commercial first aid kit stashed with my camp/hiking gear + SAM splint because my wife has a less than stable ankle.

If I had kids I would probly keep some roller gauze and tape around.


----------



## RedAirplane (Jun 3, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> I put my CPR mask in my glove box 7 years ago when I was initially certified. Its still there.
> 
> I have a commercial first aid kit stashed with my camp/hiking gear + SAM splint because my wife has a less than stable ankle.
> 
> If I had kids I would probly keep some roller gauze and tape around.



Check your CPR mask. The plastic seal can deflate slowly over time, as I have found out. Or do you have some really nice kind I'm not aware of?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 3, 2015)

Or just do hands only CPR. Unless they code right next to your glove box...


----------



## RedAirplane (Jun 3, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Or just do hands only CPR. Unless they code right next to your glove box...



It was for this reason I was issued a little keyring with a cling-wrap face shield. Although, I'd probably be on compressions before I'd be worrying about trying to unzip that thing.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 3, 2015)

Ishan said:


> Check your CPR mask. The plastic seal can deflate slowly over time, as I have found out. Or do you have some really nice kind I'm not aware of?


Not really worried about it. I've done CPR 3 times off duty and never got to my glove box...too busy


----------



## Tigger (Jun 4, 2015)

The chance of me using a CPR mask of any variety is approximately zero.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey people who were making fun of me.... On a trailhead  came cross a guy who looked like he had been in a pretty good fight. Guess what? I patched him up.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jun 7, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I dont think Ive been cocky a day in my life... Lol. Proud of my accomplishments, sure, but never cocky.





Amelia said:


> Hey people who were making fun of me.... On a trailhead  came cross a guy who looked like he had been in a pretty good fight. Guess what? I patched him up.



...


----------



## Amelia (Jun 7, 2015)

I had 1 moment. Everyone is entitled for 1 moment. Its not my constant personality.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Amelia (Jun 7, 2015)

Come on- it was my very first non-kid patient ever.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 7, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Hey people who were making fun of me.... On a trailhead  came cross a guy who looked like he had been in a pretty good fight. Guess what? I patched him up.



Do you carry a fanny pack?


----------



## Deftones (Jun 7, 2015)

I keep a day pack with basic care and hiking supplies, like trauma pads, gauze, tape, splinting materials (w/ a SAM splint), PPE, basic tools like trauma sheers, stethoscope, basic medications (Tums, Tylenol, and some ointments for rashes), and more. However, I'm not Ricky Rescue. I go off road, hike through remote trails, and kayak through some pretty wooded areas. I'd rather have the basics than be unprepared out in the woods. It's more than just a med bag and it is rarely used so I think I'm safe from the pitchforks. 

In my Jeep, all I keep is my phone and a few pairs of surgical gloves. There's a nice boo boo bus full of special supplies and special people that I can summon.


----------



## Jason (Jun 8, 2015)

I carry a bag with me on the truck that is mine with just some extra stuff ... like my stethoscope, pens, protocol book.  I figure (and hope) that the truck I'm on will have everything I need otherwise, especially after I have checked it out.  However, I do have a bag in my car - that stays in my car - just in case some bandages are needed or I need to do First Aid outside of squad duty.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Do you carry a fanny pack?



You know thats how I roll, baby.


----------

